# Is it possible to bypass thermostat so that blower will run when switched on?



## muggsfan (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Buck stove oil circulator and the blower is thermostat controlled for 140 degrees. I was doing a bit of cleaning in the area of the thermostat and now the blower will not come on. My brother in law came over took found a loose wire and hooked it back up, but the blower still won't come on. Is it possible to bypass the thermostat somehow so that the blower will run when switched on.  I think I may have loosened a wire in the area of the thermostat.  Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Robbie (Jan 28, 2008)

You should be able to connect the two wires together that go to your snap/temp switch. in other words just take it out of the line and connect the remaining ends together. This should make your blower work all the time.

                I have not tried this on mine but I am sure it would work since your snap switch just connects or disconnects the same wire together at a certain temp.

                My snap switch runs from my motor (small white wires), not sure where yours would originate but it should start near your motor too.


                 Robbie


----------



## muggsfan (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, Robbie. I'm not exactly sure of what you are talking about. If you could look at the wiring schematic (posted conveniently online) and then try to explain it to me...The address is:

http://www.buckstove.com/buckfiles/manuals/Buck-Stove-Model-329-Contemporary-Oil-Heater-(Rev-2005).pdf


The schematic is towards the back of the manual. Thank you.


----------



## Robbie (Jan 28, 2008)

That link does not work.

             You might try a quick email to the company and ask one of the techs there, they will know exactly what to do to bypass this.

buckstoves@earthlink.net <buckstoves@earthlink.net>

             Or call, (636) 978-3555...........

             Or if you find a link to a wiring diagram then just post it, I'm sure we can figure this out.


             Robbie


----------



## marky_mark896 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just take the red wire and the black wire off the 140* thermostat, and connect them together with a wirenut or some other connector of your choice, and it should work like you want.


----------



## muggsfan (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually, the last post from marky mark sounds like what I want to do. I just don't want to blow anything up. Also, I'm afraid I may have damaged these two wires when I was cleaning.  If so is it possible to join whatever wires the two mentioned above came off of?


----------



## marky_mark896 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a really simple circuit.  All you are doing is taking the thermostat out of the current path.  You just need a connection from the rheostat to the motor.  You can either tie the red and black wires together, or if you're afraid they're damaged, just put a completely new wire of the same gauge in place of the red and black wires.  Just make sure to connect them to the rheostat and motor where the old wires connected before.


----------

